# need help, brown algae?



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

week 5 of 40g aquarium setup, experiencing brown algae on live sand and lower live rocks.









so is this brown algae im dealing with? i have tried stirring up the sand a bit. i have 3 nassarius snails, should i get more? what else can i do to get rid of unsightly algae growth.

thanks for your input.

lighting is on 10a - 9p.
in a bright room not in direct sunlight.
sal. 1.025
temp 28c
amm. 0
nitrate 0
nitrite 0
ph 8.4


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Those are diatoms; they're not algae, and occur in most marine tanks, at least during the early stages. I'd suggest sand stars or turban snails, don't think nassarius snails eat very much algae. Tangs and other grazers may also pick at it, but not really enough to keep it down.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

It's just a cycle, I would leave it alone and it will go away soon. Then next you'll probally get some hair algae which will go away aswell.


----------

